# Happy New Year



## Mari (Dec 31, 2014)

I want to highlight the following quote because I like it so very much and gives positive thoughts to start 2015 with!

?You are the author of your life, and you can write the story about how you would like it to be. Even though it may not turn out exactly the way you thought, and it rarely does, the choices you make along the way to modify your plan continue to be part of the story only you can author.? ~ Steve Pally


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Years to you Mari wishing you peace


----------



## making_art (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year![emoji442][emoji445][emoji323][emoji322]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words, Mari.  I'd like to use this opportunity to wish you and your family, as well as all Psychlinks members a New Year of peace and good health.

The beginning of a new year can give us all an opportunity to take stock and to make whatever realistic modifications we feel can improve the quality of our lives.

If nothing else, lets look for just one thing each day that has brought us happiness.  Surprisingly, we can usually discover more than one of these, if we look hard enough...


----------



## amazingmouse (Sep 30, 2016)

I am flying today to New York, and then Florida to vacation and celebrate the Jewish new year. May this year bring all inner peace, good health and kindness! Have a sweet year. “Le Shana Tova “


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 30, 2016)

Good traveling, good times and good wishes to you Amazingmouse!  ✈

And thank you for the kind wishes! 🌞


----------

